# GTA?



## DigiJay (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone from the Greater Toronto Area?? Has there ever been any meetups here?


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 6, 2008)

I think there is one soon?
I'd like to know if there is one also...cause I could probably swing it if it's at the right time.


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 6, 2008)

Well lets see if any others chime in.. if not.. I'll meet you half way in London hahaa


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 7, 2008)

Toronto Meet-Ups?
There have been several so far!!!
Just go to the Past Meet-Ups sub-section, that is where you should find threads about those that were!

I help you find them:

29-Oct-2006

24-Feb-2007

14-April-2007

Expect some red x's in some members' posts since they have long taken the photos that were once displayed off their photo servers. But all in all it should give you a good idea! 

Advice to all who look for old threads and don't find them displayed at once (like in Past Meetups only one thread has had a contribution recent enough to have it still show in the index): you can go to the "Display Options" and choose to see much older threads, too, to search for the one you want







Or you could use the SEARCH function and type in Toronto Meet-Up or so.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2008)

DigiJay said:


> Anyone from the Greater Toronto Area?? Has there ever been any meetups here?


 

Hey...hows it going Eh? Yeah...we have some meetups here, but more in the summer then now. We did a winter meet up last year and froze our ta dos off. 
There are a few of us here from Toronto that get together every now and then, plus a few from other forums. We usually do a thread here, letting everyone know where we are going. Lots of fun, no pressure shooting days. Hope you can make it out one day.


Thanks for posting the links Corinna.  Your a sweetie.


----------



## InFocus (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Torontonians, 

I'd be up for a nice leisurely day of shooting in the spring/summer.  Sounds like fun.

Look forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## Kazoo (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd be up for a T.O. meetup, be cool to meet the names behind the pics.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 7, 2008)

As Chiller said, when a Toronto-are meetup is in the works, it's posted in the Locations and Meetup Forum, to let people know the date/time being proposed and get an idea of everyone's availability. So check that forum every now and then.

Maybe another winter outing should be considered. We're all hardy Canadians, right?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2008)

Most of our meetups are very casual, just let things happen type stuff.   We have a few laughs, and take a few photos.   It is cool.    Sometimes we just find ourselves wandering the streets.  There is so much to shoot in Toronto, ya cant really go wrong.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm still working on plans to visit your fair city this spring / early summer.  I'll keep checking for notices.

Is there a link for a city guide for accommadations or any recommendations?  Would prefer a B&B or small hotel near the city center (?) or certainly near a lively section of the city.

Cheers....


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I'm still working on plans to visit your fair city this spring / early summer. I'll keep checking for notices.
> 
> Is there a link for a city guide for accommadations or any recommendations? Would prefer a B&B or small hotel near the city center (?) or certainly near a lively section of the city.
> 
> Cheers....


 
You won't find a B&B anywhere near Toronto.. you'd have to drive at least 30 mins for that.. and even then, I think it would be hard to find.

There's tons of hotels near the airport, which is actually located in Mississauga, but you aren't exactly close to anything in particular. As with most places.. the closer you get to the attractions, the more expensive it is.. I would try a Mariott.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn.  I was afraid of that.  It's not a money thing, so much as an ambience thing I was after.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 7, 2008)

BnB's would indeed be few and far between in downtown Toronto. There are budget hotels though, if that's what you're after. Like Novotel, Holiday Inn Express, Howard Johnson Yorkville, Best Western Primrose, Courtyard Marriott (all in the downtown area) to name a few. Here's a link listing a bunch of Toronto Hotels, but you have to watch the location, as they could be far from downtown.

Edit: I was typing this while you had already replied re wanting ambience. Still, the link may help you.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Damn. I was afraid of that. It's not a money thing, so much as an ambience thing I was after.


 
I know some really cool cemeteries with a great ambience.  And the rent is really cheap. Ya might have to deal with a few home less tho:lmao::lmao::lmao:

kiddin... Tons of places to stay in the big schmoke.


----------



## InFocus (Jan 10, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I'm still working on plans to visit your fair city this spring / early summer. I'll keep checking for notices.
> 
> Is there a link for a city guide for accommadations or any recommendations? Would prefer a B&B or small hotel near the city center (?) or certainly near a lively section of the city.
> 
> Cheers....


 

Theres the Delta Chelsea right downtown in the core.  the ambiance there is....interesting.  You would be right in the centre of it all.  There is the Grand hotel, which is supposed to be a "boutique hotel", not sure about that either.

The good b&b's would be towards niagara, or niagara on the lake.  It depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 16, 2008)

May I suggest the Holiday Inn Express across from the airport in Mississauga.  Quality rooms, and great service...always.  Great hotel.  Good rates, too.


----------



## InFocus (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I'll be at pearson airport later in the week.  Anyone know of any good spots to park and take pictures of planes landing/taking off?.....besides the shoulder of the 401?

It would be great if there was somewhere directly under the plane as its just landing/taking off.

Thanks!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 28, 2008)

There used to be a spot on Airport road, near , I think it was a Harveys, or Tim Hortons.   Around back , you could get shots of them flying over head.   Across the road there was a place, but I heard they closed it off, for future expansion.   I will ask around...k?


----------



## InFocus (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Chiller!  

I'll be there tomorrow.  If its as cold and windy as today, I think i'll stay in the car.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2008)

InFocus said:


> Thanks Chiller!
> 
> I'll be there tomorrow. If its as cold and windy as today, I think i'll stay in the car.


  Today would not be a good day.  I have heard they are having troubles with the 100km gusts of wind.   But then again...maybe it would be a good day...ya never know..


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 30, 2008)

There's another spot on Dixie Rd.. right at the end of the runway... you aren't "supposed" to stop there, but tons of people do. As long as you are off the road and not blocking traffic, usually no-one says anything. If you are there too long or obstructing anything, then worst case scenario, you'll be asked to move on.
It's on Dixie between Derry Rd and Courtney Park, just north of the Tim Hortons


----------



## InFocus (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Guys!  

Looks like a nice bright sunny day.  I'll try that spot on derry rd.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 31, 2008)

I just came back from doing a call at Britannia and Dixie...was that you being chased by the airport police.


----------



## timyuan (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I am living toronto now, good to see lots people from toronto

cheers,


----------



## Chiller (Feb 14, 2008)

Great to see you Tim.   I think this calls for a Toronto take over of TPF:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## timyuan (Feb 14, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Great to see you Tim.   I think this calls for a Toronto take over of TPF:thumbup::thumbup:



nice to see you Chiller. looking forward to any event around GTA...


----------



## gizmo2071 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll be living in Toronto from the 27th aswell 
Be great to meet up and get to know some people around the area.


----------



## djrichie28 (Mar 11, 2008)

InFocus said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'll be at Pearson airport later in the week. Anyone know of any good spots to park and take pictures of planes landing/taking off?.....besides the shoulder of the 401?
> 
> ...


 
Might be a bit late for this reply but for the next time you are around.


It depends on the wind direction from where the vantage point is.  Most of the time especially in the summer there is a west wind and the best spot is on Airport Rd, just on the north side of the airport but south of the International Centre.  There is a Wendy's and Country Style coffee shop.  Beside their parking lot, there is a small field with picnic tables for viewing the planes as they land.  

Be prepared, I was there last April taking pictures of aircraft landing getting some really nice shots too when a patrol car pulled up.  They took my ID and ran it through the system and advised me not to take pictures.  I was quizzed on 9/11.

If the planes are landing coming from the west, there is a road just off Dixie on the opposite end (a few miles) side of the runway from the Wendy's and Country Style.  You can park there and walk back to Dixie Rd and watch from there.

Google these locations on Google Maps to get directions.
RWY 23 (Wendy's & Country Style):    Airport Rd and Orlando Dr
RWY 24:                                         Carlingview Dr and Meteor Dr
RWY 5 (Dixie Rd West side of Airport):  Dixie Rd and Director Gate

These are the common Runways used.  RWY 6 (opposite RWY 24) is another popular one but there isn't access to any good spots.  Keep in mind the Police may harass you, but you can simply remind them that you are not breaking any laws.

Cheers


----------



## dslrchat (May 30, 2008)

Bump Bump
Also in GTA looking to get a meet together.


----------



## DigiJay (May 31, 2008)

Lets set something up! Anyone up for the task of planning?


----------



## jg123 (May 31, 2008)

Here is a local meet up group for those in the GTA, just found it a few days ago and have not attended anything but the forum and meet ups seem quite active! http://tpmg.ca/forum/index.php


----------

